# Stateside Tuning.....



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I ordered spares from this company on Sunday night via email, I called on Monday at 9 am to make the payment.

3 x Max air roof vent covers
3 x Locker catches
2x cleaning agents
1x side repeating light 
1x waste drip cap

The service and courtesy I recieved was first class, I was kept informed at all times and the goods arrived today ( Tuesday ) at 8 am .. barely 24 hrs from payment and their prices are very competitive.

Well done 'Stateside Tuning' .. 
thank you Lynda

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/

I have no connection with this company, financial or otherwise.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

We have also found Stateside Tuning to be very helpful, and very efficient. Fantastic for RV bits, and reasonably priced.
Don't know if their range covers European MH's, but worth asking.

Sharon


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Jim,

This site may also be useful? 

www.abp-accessories.co.uk


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Mick, I have them on my list but haven't used them yet.. 
The Maxxair vent covers were £7 cheaper with Stateside.. saving £21 on three... 

Canny beat that :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I can also recommend stateside for their superb service, as Jim says items paid for by telephone with a credit card received 24 hours later, superb service. And what makes it better is that Linda is a fellow member of this site which is a good reason to support her and her team.

Many thanks from us Linda, keep up the good work and build up that stock :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jim.... Does this mean we are on the roof at the weekend??????

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Awww shucks guys.... you're making me blush here!
Seriously though, we're strong believers in the theory that a happy customer will come back and hopefully bring his/her friends.
We're conscious that the website is still a little sparse but we're working behind the scenes to rectify that, we stock a whole lot more than is actually on there and access to just about any RV accessories available in the USA.
Thanks so much for your kind words of support, much appreciated. Look forward to seeing all of you at some of the shows!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ok Linda
You have had the praise, now the test :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We need a 24" Kwikee electric single step, also looking for a 15' Carefree awning. We did speak about these some time ago and you indicated that you may be able to ship one with an RV sometime in the New Year.

Any news?

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Not a problem good Sir :wink: ...as it happens, we're leaving to go RV shopping 1st week in Feb....any idea which carefree awning you would prefer as there are several types, did I send you some pages from a catalogue a while back?
Will pm you with some figures asap.
Regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linda
You have a PM......

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Linda,

Could you bring me back some tootsie rolls please? (some ho ho's and ding dongs would be nice too, if you happen to fall over them!)

Sharon


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Could you bring me back some tootsie rolls please? (some ho ho's and ding dongs would be nice too, if you happen to fall over them!)
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon...mmmmm sounds interesting. Will I find these in the supermarket or the pharmacy?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith, you have pm!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Maybe some Hush Puppies too. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just ordered two engine oil filters from them, nice bloke, referred to my 8.1 as a proper engine, definitely a petrolhead :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> ..... definitely a petrolhead :lol:
> 
> Olley


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Never a truer word spoken Olley!

Keith...working on your taps, trying to locate some pics of the ones I can get :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> nice bloke, referred to my 8.1 as a proper engine, definitely a petrolhead :lol: Olley


Funny how you can go off some folks :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Linda, will wait to see.....

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Keith......you have email


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Linda
You have now got an email that I just know you are gonna love.....

Many thanks for all your help and assistance

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Linda

http://www.stageclothes.com/food.html

Just so you know what they look like.
I grew up with Ding Dongs - def the best. Looked like one as a kid.......

Sharon


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Cheers Sharon.....now I know what to look for...re the HoHos, if you'd said mini-roll lookalikes the penny would have dropped sooner.

If its any consolation, I looked like a chipstick as a kid...some say I still do!! 8O


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Keith.....if you are about, you have email


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Just to echo whats all ready been said about Stateside........ advise and time given freely competative prices fast delivery 
BIG THUMBS UP

Mark


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just recieved two oil filters very good service, thanks Linda

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You are most welcome Olley - we aim to please!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linda
Recieved electric step, new taps and 1 1/2" valve + some strange looking packaging :wink: :wink: 
Sharon grabbed the mystery packaging and disappeared :lol: :lol: 

Just to say that Linda's quote was very competitive and the service is ultra first class, parts arrived as promised, on the day and we are very happy. I would like to say that we shall be shopping with Linda for all our bits and bobs as we feel there is no point going anywhere else (just keep the pricing keen LC) and we would recommend everyone else to do the same.

Many thanks from a very satisfied customer :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps Can't wait for the awning now


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Keith, what can I say???
So pleased we are getting it right so far!



kands said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> Ps Can't wait for the awning now


Here's hoping the boat doesn't sink! 8O

Thing 1- We got home to a burst water pipe ( they can't find where the burst bit is)
Thing 2 - I broke the heel off my boot this morning
Things happen in 3's....still waiting for thing 3!!
8O 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi linda I was wrong about the price sorry  just looked at the invoice £8.50 each even better value than I thought.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi linda I was wrong about the price sorry  just looked at the invoice £8.50 each even better value than I thought.
> 
> Olley


All forgiven Olley!! :lol: :lol:

Linda


----------

